# Simplicity 1390 stiff auger engage



## snake.plissken (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey everybody. My dad bought a used Simplicity 1390, 38", 13hp B&S. The machine runs strong. The problem is that the auger control is very difficult to depress. It is kind of difficult to use. Once I get it going, I don't like to let go because I don't want to deal with putting the auger control back down. Certainly something is wrong. Is there anything you would suggest I look at? I will open it up and look for anything obvious--but I don't have a lot of snow blower repair experience--I've been a shovel man for most of my life. My dad thinks the po may have put an incorrect belt on. I have not ruled that out. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

try loosening the rod or cable up some. some one might have reefed it down to hard.. ALOHA FROM THE UNFROZEN TUNDRA.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum 
You might want to post a photo of the spring on it as it may have broken and someone put a bigger one on they had laying around. That and following the mechanism all the way and lubricating all the points you can. 
Next time you should post under "Simplicity" as someone who has one might have had the same problem.

Simplicity forum - > Simplicity Snowblowers - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums


----------



## DavidR (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been having the same problem on a used Simplicity I bought this fall. I think I finally solved the problem just this past weekend. What is the model number of your Dad's machine? If it's similar in design to mine, I may be able to help.


----------



## snake.plissken (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks to all of you. I shot my dad a text to see what his specific model # is. I am willing to try loosening the linkage--but I can see the spring take the load and then it gets real stiff. Maybe if the linkage were loosened, the hard part of the engagement would occur with the hand lever in a lower position--making it a bit easier. ?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

So David ,, what was the solution for your machine


----------



## DavidR (Jan 13, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> So David ,, what was the solution for your machine


Sorry, I didn't have enough time to explain this morning. I originally discussed my problems in another thread, so I updated that thread to explain my solution.

That thread is located here:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ger-control-simplicity-1060-a.html#post436337


----------

